# Full boost is gud.



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

1987 5000TQ
Wasn't making full boost, no codes from computer.
1.1 was all it would ever reach on the MAF screen.
The computer output tests shows the frequency valve and boost solenoid valve were not getting any power. Tracing wires showed the wiring was good to those devices. More reading into the diagram lead me to the fuel pump relay, as it is supposed to put out 12V for these devices through the computer.
The relay was not putting out the 12v. Opened the relay up to find a broken tract on the circuit board. Soldered in a 10amp fuse to repair the tract and voila, devices now all work.
1.4Bar is now the highest I can get the MAF to go. Sure does push your butt harder than 1.1Bar, and sooner. Car is a joy to drive now. Looking into upping the boost further with one of the chips.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Full boost is gud. (The_Hamster)*

Thats good. I have a question though. Whats the button on the floor for ? Is that for a new higherboost full-throttle FuelMap or just a funny button ?
Know of any good cheap chips ? How hard would it be to install make sure it works ?


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Full boost is gud. (OchoCinco5k)*

Button on the floor likely shuts off A/C or other engine robbing accessories. If it's an automatic it may kickdown the trans.
This is the cheapest chip I know of, I have never tried it or any others:
http://www.gtquattro.com/GTQKITS.html


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Full boost is gud. (The_Hamster)*

If you want more boost, you might consider a chip and stiffer wastegate spring from Total Audi Performance - http://tap1.com. They actually alter the map in the ECU to compensate for the higher boost.
The highest I've seen in my stock 200 20v was 1.7 one time, but usually it maxes at 1.4/1.5.
I think on the older ones they had a system attached to the wastegate spring that attached to the firewall to prevent over boost.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Full boost is gud. (srvfan84)*

I'd stay away from Tap they are know for poor chips. If you want good chip for little money try Ben Swann http://www.gtquattro.com/


----------

